# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Fakt per ateistet.

## Xhemis

Ne Kuran jepet nje fakt per besimin tek Zoti por dhe per ekzistencen tone.Ajo eshte koha dhe njesite matese te saj.

Thote Zoti i lartesuar ne Kuranin famelarte

9:36.
Vërtet, numri i muajve tek Zoti është *dymbëdhjetë,* sipas Librit të Allahut, që *prej ditës kur krijoi qiejt dhe Tokën...*

10:5.
Ai e ka bërë Diellin burim drite, kurse *Hënën e ka bërë të shkëlqejë, duke i caktuar asaj fazat*, që ju të dini numrin e viteve dhe njehsimin e kohës. Allahu i krijoi këto vetëm me të vërtetën. Ai ua shpjegon shenjat e Tij njerëzve që kuptojnë.

36:39 edhe *Hënës i kemi caktuar fazat* (pozicionet) derisa të kthehet në trajtën e harkut (rrem i hurmës së tharë).


Pra ajetet e Kuranit tregojne se numri i muajve eshte i vendosur prej Zotit 12 muaj qe nga fillimi i krijimit te qiejve dhe tokes.Para se te ishte kalendari diellor ka pas ekzistuar kalendari henor, kur njerzit e masnin kohen nepermjet fazave te henes.hena ka nga 29 deri ne 30 faza ne muaj te ciklit te saj qe i ndodh per shkak te rrezatimit diellor dhe hijes qe mbetet tek ajo.

Eshte fakt i pakundershtueshem i percaktimit te henes dhe vazhdimesise se ekzistences se saj ne kete forme.Fakti qe Hena ka keto faza dhe muajt e viteve jane po 12 sot tregojne se ky eshte percaktim nga i madhi Zoti dhe tregon per shenjat qe Ai ka lene per njerzit qe duan te besojne.



Fakti qe keto nuk kane ndryshuar me kalimin e viteve verteton qarte shpalljen hyjnore, qe eshte e sakte .

----------


## hot_prinz

Te me falesh,
por per shkaqe te vertetesise me duhet medeomos te te kundershtoj.

*"Lidhja e kohezgjatjes se nje viti me kohezgjatjen e rrotullimit te tokes rreth diellit
dhe ndarja e muajve nga kohezgjatja e rrotullimit te henes, 
u realizua ne Egjiptin e vjeter ne vitin 238 para eres sone, 
dhe u adoptua nga Jul Cezari ne vitin 46 p.e.s. per republiken romake."*

Kjo do te thote, se kohezgjatja prej 12 muajve, nuk eshte ndonje mrekulli nga libri i allahut, 
por eshte zbulim i egjiptasve te vjeter, nje mije vjet para se t'ckrruhej kuroni yt.

Pra, ky eshte edhe nji fakt tjeter qe kuroni nuk ka asnje mrekulli shkencore, por vetem vidhje te gjonave te njohura nga kulturat tjera.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Hahaahah fakte qe I paske sjell Xhemis,

Sidomos fjali e fundit më pëlqeu shumë. Shumë bindëse vërtetuese.

Po si e llogarisni ju kohen, edhe në ditët e sotme. ju nuk jeni në ngjarje fare. Viti sipas jush ka 10 ditë mangu!

Është pe¨r të ardhur keq që njerëz që jetojn me calendar modern , e mendojn me calendar të vjetër.

Sic e tha edhe hot_prinz , edhe ajo llogaritje e vjetër ishte shumë më e hershme se shekulli i 7-të.

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## hot_prinz

Shume e vertete Kili,
Xhemisi me te vertete na solli fakte bindese hyjnore nga quroni famelarte.

Ne te vertete, e verteta eshte edhe me e veshtire te shkruhet. 

Me kete fakt "hyjnor" qe na solli Xhemisi, dmth. me kalendarin te bazuar ne hene,
i bie qe egjiptasit e vjeter e revolucionuan kalendarin e deriatehershem qe bazohej ne hene, me nje zbulim te ri te kalendarit te bazuar ne rrotullimin e tokes rreth diellit.

Sipas kesaj, deri tani shumica ishin te mendimit se harapeve u ka mbet mendja ne shekullin e 7-te, kjo eshte e gabuar dhe me kete nenvleresojme kulturen e egjiptit te vjeter, ku para 24 shekujsh ishin me mendjendritur se harapet e kuronit.

Tani, llogarite vete shekujt se ku kane mbete me menje harapet e kuronit dhe me e veshtira eshte se keto fakte hyjnore u imponojne imbecilave ne shekullin 21 pas e.s...

----------

jarigas (22-10-2015)

----------


## Xhemis

> Te me falesh,
> por per shkaqe te vertetesise me duhet medeomos te te kundershtoj.
> 
> *"Lidhja e kohezgjatjes se nje viti me kohezgjatjen e rrotullimit te tokes rreth diellit
> dhe ndarja e muajve nga kohezgjatja e rrotullimit te henes, 
> u realizua ne Egjiptin e vjeter ne vitin 238 para eres sone, 
> dhe u adoptua nga Jul Cezari ne vitin 46 p.e.s. per republiken romake."*
> 
> Kjo do te thote, se kohezgjatja prej 12 muajve, nuk eshte ndonje mrekulli nga libri i allahut, 
> ...


Hot printz shiko se ka data me te vjetra se kjo.Nese do ti sjell une por dhe mund ti besh kerkim ne google.Shiko Kalendarin e vjeter Babilonas ate Hebre, Grek, Egjiptian etj

Kalendari i pare ka qene kalendar henor, Jul Cezari beri ndryshimin me vone papa Gregori duke bere nje tjeter ndryshim.Egjiptianet e vjeter, Hebrenjte greket perdornin kete kalendar duke iu referuar henes.

Kurani e potencon sakte ne historine e banoreve te shpelles qe njihet gjithashtu dhe nga krishteret si histori e vertete.

25.	(dhe thonin) Ata qëndruan në shpellën e tyre treqind  vjet(diellor) plus e nëntë vjet(per kalendarin henor).Kehf

Pra Kurani ka bere dhe ndryshimin relativ midis dy kalendareve(Atij henor dhe diellor) pervec se ka potencuar se kalendari i pare eshte ai henor.

Kurani ka treguar se ka perngjasim midis 300 viteve diellore 365 dite dhe 309 viteve henore me 354.37 dite .

Gjithashtu fakti qe java ka sot shtate dite eshte religjoze dhe jo ateiste sepse njihet prej krijimit meqe qielli dhe toka,  u krijuan ne keto dite .Keshtu qe mori forme njesia javore.Nga ana tjeter krijimi qe Zoti i bere henes, diellit dhe tokes ne pozicionet e tyre marrim sot 12 muaj me fazat e henes qe variojne nga 29 dhe 30 diteshe.Pra kjo nuk eshte e rastesishme sikur thojne ateistet.

Nuk eshte rastesi krijimi fazave te henes por ato kane sherbyer per matjen e kohes nga ana njerzore sikur e citova me lart nga Kurani.Po keshtu dhe perberja e javes me 7 dite nuk eshte e rastesishme por ka baza religjoze.


Paganet edhe pse e ndryshuan kalendarin henor ne ate diellor apo emertimet e muajve prape ato nuk mund te ndryshojne numrin e muajve.Dhe ky eshte fakti qe te solla nga Kurani, numri i muajve ka origjine religjoze dhe po keshtu numri i diteve te javes.

----------


## Xhemis

Nje fakt tjeter Kuranor

“A nuk e dinë ata të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt e Toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi; a nuk besojnë”? (El- Enbija: 30).

----------


## Xhemis

Nje fakt tjeter Kuranor

51:47.
Ne e kemi ndërtuar qiellin me fuqinë Tonë dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Keto jane kopime te filozofis pagane,e gjithe filozofia e mesdheut o edhe ajo qe quhet parasokratike eshte e mbushur plot e perplot me thenie te tilla.

Nje fetar i vertet o liber fetar i vertet thot thjesht qe boten e beri Zoti e zgjeron dhe e ngushton po prap Zoti. Po doli nga kjo llogjike do te thote se fetari ka filluar te mendoje me mendjen e tije,qe nuk eshte me mendja qe i ka dhene Zoti. Fillon e futet ne gjynaf. Nuk beson me tek librat qe ka shkruar Zoti,beson tek librat qe i kan shkruar ata qe nuk besonin tek Zoti.

----------


## hot_prinz

Xhemis,

kalendaret qe bazohen ne fazat e henes jane kalendare primitive dhe kulturat qe perdorin kalendarin ne baze te henes jane kultura me te hershme primitive. 

Kjo s'ka t'beje vetem me matjen e kohes, por edhe me realizimin e mendjes ne pikepamjen astronomike se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.

Pra kjo eshte merite e egjiptasve te vjeter para 24 shekujsh, e qe perdoret edhe sot per matjet kohore.

Kurse ne anen tjeter, sic e thashe edhe me pare, kur harapet perdorin kalendarin henor, fillimisht masin kohen me sistemin "vk" dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se harapet edhe pas 24 shekujsh nuk e kane realizuar se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.

Per kete arsye harapet e sotshem, jane shekuj prapa egjiptasve te vjeter.

----------


## Xhemis

Ka dhe nje te dhene religjoze se ne Kohen e Noes(Nuhut) sipas bibles eshte perdorur kalendari muajt dhe ditet.

11
Në vitin e gjashtëqindtë të jetës së Noeut, në muajin e dytë dhe në ditën e shtatëmbëdhjetë të muajit
4
Në muajin e shtatë, ditën e shtatëmbëdhjetë të muajit, arka u ndal në malet e Araratit.
5
Dhe ujërat vazhduan të pakësohen deri në muajin e dhjetë. Në muajin e dhjetë, ditën e parë të muajit, u dukën majat e maleve Zanafilla 8

Po ashtu dhe ne Kohen e Moisiut 

1
Zoti u foli Moisiut dhe Aaronit në vendin e Egjiptit, duke u thënë:
2
"Ky muaj do të jetë për ju muaji më i rëndësishëm, do të jetë për ju muaji i parë i vitit (Exodus)

----------


## hot_prinz

Edhe nese jane perdorur ne bibel muajt dhe ditet, prapeseprape nuk jane ndonje shpallje hyjnore por eshte dituri e vjedhur.
Egjiptasit e lashte jane me te hershem se bibla dhe korani.

Por si e tha edhe Serafimi, nje besimtarit te denje, i takon te besoje vetem ne shpalljet e tij hyjnore, dhe mos tento te mendosh jashte koranit se futesh ne gjynof.

----------


## Evian

> Xhemis,
> 
> kalendaret qe bazohen ne fazat e henes jane kalendare primitive dhe kulturat qe perdorin kalendarin ne baze te henes jane kultura me te hershme primitive. 
> 
> Kjo s'ka t'beje vetem me matjen e kohes, por edhe me realizimin e mendjes ne pikepamjen astronomike se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.
> 
> Pra kjo eshte merite e egjiptasve te vjeter para 24 shekujsh, e qe perdoret edhe sot per matjet kohore.
> 
> Kurse ne anen tjeter, sic e thashe edhe me pare, kur harapet perdorin kalendarin henor, fillimisht masin kohen me sistemin "vk" dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se harapet edhe pas 24 shekujsh nuk e kane realizuar se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.
> ...


Kalendari hënor nuk eshte primitive, bazuar ne periudhen sinodike, 1 vite hënor / 12 muaj = 29,530588 ditë x 12 = 354,3670 kundër 365,2425 për kalendarin gregorian!

Tani varet krejt se cilin e perdore, shkenca thot se Kalendari Gregorian nuk eshte aq preçiz sa e mendojm ne, çka eshte normale, por nuk mund te flasim per primitivizëm llogarin e Kohës !

----------


## hot_prinz

Natyrisht se kalendari henor eshte primitiv. 

Si llogariten ngjarjet kohore pergjate vitit sipas kalendarit henor? 
Si llogaritet nje ditelindje? Nje ditelindje do ndodhte here ne vere e here ne dimer!
Pastaj stinet, hej stina e veres here do ishte ne vere e here ne dimer.

Ik mer burre, ti se kupto banalitetin e kalendarit henor, e do me na tregu per precizitetin e shkences.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

O njerëz.

Nuk është besoj ktu qëllimi të gjejmë se cila është mënyra më precize e llogaritjes se¨kohes, p a ka nis kjo gjë në shekullin 7 apo diku mbi 10 shekuj më heret se sa ne shekullimn e 7.

E gjith bota e di se ka nisur diku rreth 23 a 24 shekuj më parë. Nëse Xhemis e parnon të vërteten dhe e tërheq at shkim me te cilin e ka nisur temen, atëher nbesoj se do të ishte interesante te flite për matjen e kohes, natyrisht ne një temë tjetër.


Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
Kjo mendoj ishte qështja e temes. Nëse

----------


## JuliusB

Allahi o madhnueshem. Ju qafira qe kundershtoni faktet keni per ta hanger...keni per t ngel pa virgjeresha

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Sa cudi , sa cudi.

Të gjithë kta që po flasin fjalë "qyfte" jan mshefur nëne emra të ndryshëm.
Po me duket as vet nuk besoj ne atë cfarë thonë.

Mos harroni emri i vërtet i ateistëve është  - Te zgjuarit!

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Xhemis

> Xhemis,
> 
> kalendaret qe bazohen ne fazat e henes jane kalendare primitive dhe kulturat qe perdorin kalendarin ne baze te henes jane kultura me te hershme primitive. 
> 
> Kjo s'ka t'beje vetem me matjen e kohes, por edhe me realizimin e mendjes ne pikepamjen astronomike se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.
> 
> Pra kjo eshte merite e egjiptasve te vjeter para 24 shekujsh, e qe perdoret edhe sot per matjet kohore.
> 
> Kurse ne anen tjeter, sic e thashe edhe me pare, kur harapet perdorin kalendarin henor, fillimisht masin kohen me sistemin "vk" dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se harapet edhe pas 24 shekujsh nuk e kane realizuar se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.
> ...


Me cfare aparaturash e mati perandori Romak rrotullimin ? Po Papa Gregory? Paganet e moren kalendarin henor dhe i shtuan dite.Mos them se ka pasur pagane qe kane pasur kalendar me 10 muaj si ai i Rumusit.Vete Juliani mbasi pushtoi Egjiptin e nderroi kalendarin pra e mori nga arabet pa h.

Zoti e ka krijuar henen qe te rrotullohet rreth tokes per nje periudhe 12 mujore me nga 29 dhe 30 dite per muaj.Kjo eshte qe nga fillimi i krijimit.Kjo eshte nje arsye pse Zoti e ka krijuar henen qe ti sherbeje njerzve sikurse i sherben dhe dielli njeriut dhe toka dhe ajri dhe gjithcka.sepse Njeriu eshte krijesa me e larte e Zotit per te cilin i nenshtroi natyren.Ky eshte besimi Islam.Besimi ateist thote se kafsha u be njeri nga puna, ndersa Islami thote qe Zoti pasi e krijoi Ademin nga Balta ia mesoi te gjitha gjerat dhe per kete shkak engjejt e nderuan ate.Pra nese do njohim Zotin dhe do jemi te ditur do jemi te nderuar dhe e kunderta nese do i themi vetes qe e kemi prejardhjen nga kafsha poshterojme veten tone se askujt si bejme dem.Dielli Hena dhe toka do ekzistoje sepse ne te gjenden njerez qe e falenderojne Zotin per te mirat dhe krijesat qe ia ka nenshtruar, kur mos kete me besimtare do behet kijameti, shkatarimi i botes apo si e quajne apokalipsi.

Pra per besimtarin jeta eshte mrekulli, ndersa per ateistin jeta eshte rastesi.Njeri perjeton lumturi, tjetri perjeton plogeshti dhe monotoni.

----------


## Xhemis

> Natyrisht se kalendari henor eshte primitiv. 
> 
> Si llogariten ngjarjet kohore pergjate vitit sipas kalendarit henor? 
> Si llogaritet nje ditelindje? Nje ditelindje do ndodhte here ne vere e here ne dimer!
> Pastaj stinet, hej stina e veres here do ishte ne vere e here ne dimer.
> 
> Ik mer burre, ti se kupto banalitetin e kalendarit henor, e do me na tregu per precizitetin e shkences.




Pse java ka shtate dite?

Nuk ka asnje ateist qe i jep pergjigje kesaj ceshtje sepse fakti eshte religjoz.Java ka shtate dite sepse kjo eshte koha e krijimit te tokes dhe qiejve.Pra dhe kjo matje eshte religjoze qe nga fillimi i qiejve dhe tokes.

----------


## Evian

> Natyrisht se kalendari henor eshte primitiv. 
> 
> Si llogariten ngjarjet kohore pergjate vitit sipas kalendarit henor? 
> Si llogaritet nje ditelindje? Nje ditelindje do ndodhte here ne vere e here ne dimer!
> Pastaj stinet, hej stina e veres here do ishte ne vere e here ne dimer.
> 
> Ik mer burre, ti se kupto banalitetin e kalendarit henor, e do me na tregu per precizitetin e shkences.


HO, prej gjynahit. Hot Printzi s'ka si ta feston ditelindjen pastaj.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## iliria e para

Sallami alellokum vella!

Edhe ketu na e flliqet me propagande shpellare.
Po a ka thene Allahu qe kete vit ne Suedi do te vinin 160 000 musliman te shkrete ?
Po a kishte thene qe avionet rus etj. do i bobardojne te gjoret e pafajshem?
Si e ka emrin avioni ne Kuran?

----------

